# Sodium intake? Let's 'ave it



## CantTouchThis (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey fellow UG members, I was originally going to pop this in chat box, however thought this would be useful in the long run.

I'm currently bulking and eating 4200 calories a day. On a regular day my stats are as follows;

205-225g protein
550-570g carbs
115g fat
2200mg sodium.

I'm experiencing muscle cramps/twitches quite often when tensing/stretching or lifting. I'm wondering if this is due to my sodium consumption. I'm drinking roughly 3-4litres a day of water.

So back to the point of this thread; how much sodium/salt do you guys have a day? Please post your;

Calories, protein, carbs, fat and sodium

I'm bodybuilding and I follow a very clean diet; so It would be interesting to be able to compare bodybuilders to powerlifters when it comes to these macros.

Good day to ya'll


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't track sodium, I get plenty though. I even add salt to my intra workout shake. I sweat a decent amount, so much is lost that way, need to replenish it. 

2200 mgs/day would be almost impossibly low for me to hit. Not all foods list their sodium content, so I don't truly know how much I get anyway. Especially whole foods, if you're tracking on an app like MFP. Good luck getting an accurate count.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2020)

More sodium may help your cramps.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Don't track sodium, I get plenty though. I even add salt to my intra workout shake. I sweat a decent amount, so much is lost that way, need to replenish it.
> 
> 2200 mgs/day would be almost impossibly low for me to hit. Not all foods list their sodium content, so I don't truly know how much I get anyway. Especially whole foods, if you're tracking on an app like MFP. Good luck getting an accurate count.



I tend only stick to foods/products that list macros. Things like rice, pasta, potatos, quinoa, oats etc for carbs. Chicken, fish, cheese/eggs for protein and peanuts, oil, cheese again for fats.

I'll have a bunch of other foods, but this is what I've consumed recently lmao so that's all I can think to list. I use MFP but I input all the calories and macros into it. The amount of bullshit you see in that app from other users really amazes me.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> More sodium may help your cramps.



Agreed. I tend to bloat when consuming a lot of sodium a day which is why I keep it moderately low. I'll up it to 2800 a day and see where that takes me for now.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't track it but I know it's well over 2200. Lower sodium and not drinking enough water will get me cramping like a mofo too


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2020)

I take in more then I need. I think in a normal health person, sodium is blamed for too many problems.  Just my observation.

As for the cramps, especially night cramps, look into pineapple. Let me know how ya make out.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 21, 2020)

3500ish calories and 2355mg of sodium according to MFP. That's not even close to accurate though. I use a lot of Tapatio and add salt to most things when cooking. I also drink ~1 gallon of water and pee every 10 seconds... and I sweat enough to probably be diagnosed with hyperhidrosis.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> Agreed. I tend to bloat when consuming a lot of sodium a day which is why I keep it moderately low. I'll up it to 2800 a day and see where that takes me for now.



Who cares if you bloat?  I dont track sodium unless I'm in the final weeks of contest prep.

I'm trying to gain quality muscle in the offseason and with that comes bloat.

I walk around like the ****ing michelin man in offseason but come in drier than hell for the show.  You can eliminate. lost so easily if you need to.  These asshats on instagram walking around peeled all year long are on some seriously harsh compounds nonstop.  Watch what happens in the next decade in terms of health.

Bottom line, no successful coach is cutting out sodium in the offseason.  If your concerned about a photo shoot or beach vacation just do a quick 2 week prep and the bloat is gone.


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> ... I also drink ~1 gallon of water and pee every 10 sec.



That's a lot of pee to drink. :32 (20):


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 21, 2020)

snake said:


> That's a lot of pee to drink. :32 (20):


----------



## j2048b (Jan 21, 2020)

i tend to stick with sodium additives that are iodine type, helps the thyroid as well especially if ur dieting etc.... pink salt or good ol white salt with iodine in it and it helps me mood a tad bit as well, prolly why ive been a pita lately.... not enough iodine.... if i take it and then dont for a few days i get very irritable etc....


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sodium is basically in everything these days, lol.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 21, 2020)

snake said:


> I take in more then I need. I think in a normal health person, sodium is blamed for too many problems.  Just my observation.
> 
> As for the cramps, especially night cramps, look into pineapple. Let me know how ya make out.



Interesting. I will trial this!


----------



## TheSpectre (Jan 21, 2020)

Sufficient potassium rids the body of excess sodium.  Simple biology 101.  Most Americans get far too much sodium and not quite enough potassium.  Magnesium is the larger problem, though. 50 to %60 of the US population is deficient in it.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 21, 2020)

TheSpectre said:


> Sufficient potassium rids the body of excess sodium.  Simple biology 101.  Most Americans get far too much sodium and not quite enough potassium.  Magnesium is the larger problem, though. 50 to %60 of the US population is deficient in it.



Thank you. I was coming in to post about the importance of maintaining balance with electrolytes to help prevent cramping.

CTT, you've got some good advice just don't min/max your electrolytes. Question; are you on any medications beside gear? I ask because certain ones, like the Valsartan I'm on has warnings about it creating an imbalance.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 22, 2020)

I add sodium when bulking. Its like a test, dbol, deca and sodium cycle...shit


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> More sodium may help your *menstrual *cramps.





bigdog said:


> I don't track it but I know it's well over 2200. Lower sodium and not drinking enough water will* be menstrual* cramping like a mofo too



God damn, do I have to correct everyone's typo's?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2020)

I get very bad leg cramps. Calves quads hamstrings especially at night while sleeping. To the point where its I can't even breathe it hurt so bad. 

Did some research and found magnesium and zinc play big roles in muscle cramps. Starting taking magnesium and zinc supplements and my leg cramps have definitely gone down. 

Also water... lots of water. I think Jin  said here once if you wanna lose water weight... drink a shit ton of water.


----------



## German89 (Jan 22, 2020)

I like my sodium pumps


----------



## Yaya (Jan 22, 2020)

I put salt in my soda


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 22, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Thank you. I was coming in to post about the importance of maintaining balance with electrolytes to help prevent cramping.
> 
> CTT, you've got some good advice just don't min/max your electrolytes. Question; are you on any medications beside gear? I ask because certain ones, like the Valsartan I'm on has warnings about it creating an imbalance.



Interesting; I get more than enough potassium a day and I take an "electrolytes" set of tablets that have Magnesium, Potassium and Sodium in daily. I believe my Magnesium is definitely in check too but I'll check that out! 

I never knew sufficient potassium cancels out excess sodium; I'll have to do a bit of research.

To answer your question Iron, Currently not on gear. The only medication I take is Betnovate 0.1% which is a steroid cream prescribed for eczema! Although I don't believe it should cause any imbalances to my electrolytes.

I think I'll take the forums advice and just start upping my sodium and seeing what feels most comfortable for my body; what stops the cramps but at the same time doesnt make me look like a whale!

I try to drink a lot of water a day too; I struggle with getting above 4L due to my job and the fact I'm constantly dealing with a situation and I don't get the benefit of going to the toilet every 20 minutes. I normally do get in a good 4L a day though!


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2020)

CTT, check which kind of magnesium is in your supplement. Most use Magnesium OXIDE, which is cheap but junk. You want something like Magnesium Citrate. Your body ends up utilizing more of the base Magnesium, the whole bio availability thing.

Same with LOTS of the vitamins and minerals we take as supplements. Research the firm that they're in. 

There are even some that shouldn't be taken together. I believe Zinc and Copper is an example. I also think Iron basically bullies some other minerals too, being preferentially absorbed at the expense of others.

It's like a goddam puzzle!!!

P.S. - I'd recommended maybe getting tested for any vit/mineral deficiency BEFORE just blasting away at supplements. Some are dangerous if you have too much.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> CTT, check which kind of magnesium is in your supplement. Most use Magnesium OXIDE, which is cheap but junk. You want something like Magnesium Citrate. Your body ends up utilizing more of the base Magnesium, the whole bio availability thing.
> 
> Same with LOTS of the vitamins and minerals we take as supplements. Research the firm that they're in.
> 
> ...



Appreciated! Will look into all of this! Definitely something worth keeping track of. I was actually going to do an allergy test/mineral test/tolerance  test to see if there was anything I was allergic to or tolerant to! So I'll see if I can incorporate that. 

Much love UG


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't track sodium but I can tell you when I have ingested too much.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 22, 2020)

3,600 mg. No reason just what it comes out at.


----------

